# Mountain Biking Needs To Blow Up in the Hood



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I guess my title said it all. Mountain Biking really does need to be bigger...especially in the African American Community. 
According to my personal observation anyway.
Anybody out there agree?
When I go places (work, around the way,etc., and folks see my bikes or when I ask about Mountain Biking, I either get laughed at or hear, "Whats that?" or ignored altogether. 
Seems like such a shame to me.
A lot of talented people missing out on such a cool sport.
... 
Well, I guess I'll keep on tryig to spread the word. (but for how long? I'm 57 years old!   )

Hey guys- anybody want to comment on this subject? here's a good place !  
Take care,
zarr


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't expect to get very many ,if not ANY replies in this thread guys. I guess you guys don't know of a solution either. But do me a favor. If you get to know any good people from the African American community or wherever, enlighten about our sport.  
The only question I have is...Why me???  I was somehow led into this by a series of mysterious events.( Magazines etc.)
57 years old African American Mountain Biker?
Well...whatever.
I'm gonna enjoy myself while it's there !
 zarr


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Regardless of color, I believe there are lots of people in the world who have never been to a place where you cannot see a building. Cannot imagine you can do something interesting in a place that is not built up.

I am lucky to be in a location and generation where going out into the woods for a few hours is a normal thing to do, and easy.


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

You're right, I've only seen 1 black MT Biker, ever.


----------



## 7hz (Feb 1, 2007)

As a massive generalisation, I think cycling in general isn't that popular with black people. I know this sounds like an off the cuff remark, and no, I haven't taken any statistics, but it seems very unusual to see someone of African descent doing cycling for recreation - and come to think of it, possibly other peoples too, for example, Indians.

It may be a cultural thing, but it does feel like a white mans sport.

Don't bash me, just calling it as I see it.


----------



## 2_WD (Jun 11, 2009)

zarr said:


> Well I guess my title said it all. Mountain Biking really does need to be bigger...especially in the African American Community.
> According to my personal observation anyway.
> Anybody out there agree?
> When I go places (work, around the way,etc., and folks see my bikes or when I ask about Mountain Biking, I either get laughed at or hear, "Whats that?" or ignored altogether.
> ...


Why bother? I rather prefer doing things that not everyone else does. Sheeat that becomes too popular gets bastardized, mainstreamed, and then you get all the wannabe's and posers who all of a sudden are hardcore bikers. I've been doing this since i was a kid and i like that i have that reputation of "biker-boy" among my friends and aquaintances.

The only thing you should be spreading around is your seed with other mtn biker chicks lol:thumbsup:


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I think that the number of African Americans in mountain biking has more to do with demographics than with anything else. The nation is approximately 14% African American yet a "mountain biking" state like Colorado is less than 5% African American.

Conversely, 58% of African Americans live in a metropolitan area, with cities like New York having a 28% African American population and Chicago having a 18% African American population. With mountain biking not being a _cheap_ sport, I would doubt a person living in the city, African American or not, would buy an expensive bike that could/would get stolen quickly and the ability to get to trails would be difficult at best. When I lived in Colorado there were people that I met that lived in Denver and had NEVER been out of the city in their whole lives!

In addition, if a person (or a group of people in this case) are never exposed to the sport, then odds are they won't participate in that sport. This is why a group like _Trips for Kids_ is so important. It gives kids in big urban/inner city settings an opportunity to go mountain biking, giving them the exposure that might plant the seed.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm glad you love your chosen passion, but you need to pull it in a bit.

You won't convince anyone who doesn't want to be convinced, about MTB'ing or anything else.

I live in 'the hood', and while I see folks on bikes, none of them are worth more than $100, and NOT A SINGLE ONE is ridden energetically. Jogging speed on a bike in the hood is normal -- and rarely more than a couple miles. Bikes in the hood are utility devices, there is no interest or desire to get silly on one.

The money factor is also valid; even when someone 'from the hood' has that kind of money, they WILL NOT spend it on a bike. It IS a rare 'person of color' who won't spend disposable income on clothing, jewelry, and 'stylish' transportation, sorry to sound stereotypical. After 15 years, I'm convinced I'm right.

My brother-in-law (black, Vietnam vet, raised in an area when & where segregation was the norm -- back doors, separate water fountains, etc.) has told me about his experiences, and I am convinced from this that all the 'trappings of success' that are evident in the hood are because of not being ABLE to get them before. A bike is a symbol of the poverty that has stained an entire people for over a century. An EXPENSIVE bike is just 'silly'.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Well I see an older black gentleman jogging a lot where I mountain bike. So obviously he is familiar with the opportunity, but would rather pursue other recreation opportunities.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree with you, Zarr. I regularly see a few African Americans cycling on road bikes and mountain bikes on our roads and trails, but the community is definitely underrepresented. Don't let people knock your enthusiasm.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

Racist!


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Team Fubar Rider said:


> Conversely, 58% of African Americans live in a metropolitan area, with cities like New York having a 28% African American population and Chicago having a 18% African American population. With mountain biking not being a _cheap_ sport, I would doubt a person living in the city, African American or not, would buy an expensive bike that could/would get stolen quickly and the ability to get to trails would be difficult at best. When I lived in Colorado there were people that I met that lived in Denver and had NEVER been out of the city in their whole lives!


There are legal MTB trails in 3 of the 5 NYC boroughs and a hell of a lot of places to ride outside the city accessible by public transport with your bike.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

chas_martel said:


> Racist!


Thank you, Glenn Beck...


----------



## davidbeinct (Dec 6, 2007)

I only know one really serious African-American mountain biker, but he is very good. He's a friend of a friend. He is fit and also road bikes at a high club rider level. He had a mountain bike ride for his birthday party, it was very racially mixed, but only his white friends had "serious" mountain bikes, and the skill to go with them. We mostly stuck to double track and easy single track. I've run into him since then on group rides, but haven't seen any of his black friends out with him.

You see the same thing in skiing. It's part opportunity, part attitude.

To the OP, I'd play up the fitness aspect of riding first, then let your friends find out how fun it is. People seem to understand cycling for fitness more than cycling for fun.

David B.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2007)

Zarr I live and ride near Wissahickon Park in Philly and I'm happy to say I see about 10% of the mountain bikers being African American. Even more ride the main Forbidden Drive cinder trail. I also ride all over PA, MD, DE, and can't say I've ever encountered an African American is any "mountain setting" while riding. Note: I am also a hunter, hiker, and fisherman and could make the same statement about those sports as well....

My guess is access to good bikes might be the problem, but it's probably also something cultural, but I don't know what. I'm not sure why but especially close to cities and urban areas, I see so many crappy Wal bikes and can only imagine that 2-3 rides on a real trail and they are toast. It's hard to get into any sport with junk equipment.

Anyway -- I hope whatever the reason I hope folks like you and others can help spread the word. :thumbsup:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

no mountains in the hood, no forests.
BMX'ing and urban biking needs to blow up in the hood.

as pertime mentioned, if you can't see the forest for the buildings, it's hard to want to be there.
once you get a kid on a bike of any kind they tend to start travelling, once they travel a bit they'll eventually find their way to a park, once they find a park they'll find how much fun it could be offroad, and they'll start looking harder for mountain biking locations...

but get a kid on a bike of any kind and it will escalate eventually.

EDIT: and you have to get a decent bike into some kids' hands... get 3 or 4 kids on your leftover bikes, or CL bikes. 
I have 3 kids (besides my own) who I support with upgrades and maintenance etc, 3 or 4 kids riding around in the neighbourhood generates interest in other kids. 
(when there's only one kid doing it eveyrone just thinks he's a weirdo, ask me how I know!  )


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

zarr, it's an interesting topic but i think you've really made it difficult to discuss. you have blurred the lines between the hood and black people. 

1) not everyone in the hood is black
2) are you trying to spread mountain biking to the hood or to black people?
3) there are plenty of black people who don't live in the hood who have the $$ to spend on a bike. 

i would love to comment, but i would need you to clarify a bit first.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I basically live in the hood unfortunately and ride my MTB through the streets a lot. Have to ride through the streets to get to the woods. Being of a black descent I get a lot strange looks from my people and honestly I really don't care who looks at me. Like already mentioned having an expensive bike is usually silly to the uneducated white, black,green, yellow, purple, or whatever skin color you have. 

Its always funny when I tell people about the ride I went on this weekend and their like "You have a bike.... cool, what size, what color"? Then I start talking about my rig and they have the WTF face......its priceless believe me.

My neighbor asked me if I go sking, because of my roof rack. I told her its for my MTB's and she looked puzzled.

Road bikes are a lot more popular in the older black community compared to MTB on a recreational level. Along with BMX bikes are a lot more popular to the younger black kids in the hood compared to MTB.

On side note I see more black kids on skateboards with skinny jeans then bikes now. This was totally unheard of 5 years ago, but its accepted now. Wonder who broke that wall. Its funny because I used to get roasted for trying to skate board 15 years ago...lol


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*African What???*

What the FVCK is an "African American"? Is that like some fancy hybrid blended between the continents or something, Seriously? I know America has whites, blacks, hispanics, asians, people that came from all over the wrold, but don't get this BS


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

I live in the deep South and we have a large african american population. In the city you'll see black folks from the 'hood on bikes quite a bit because that's probably their sole source of transportation. 

The number of recreational cyclists of the black persuasion is very small and I agree that it would be great to see more. It is, as mentioned before, an expensive hobby, so that limits the sport to at least middle-class folks of any color, and, admittedly, there are more white people above the poverty line than people of color. 

I do have an african american guy on my cycling team and he's very competitive on the MTB and road. In fact you may have seen him during the Tour De France, putting the hurt on old Bob Roll climbing Mont Ventoux after he won a sweepstakes that awarded him the trip!


----------



## mrbmeisen (Apr 3, 2008)

In all the places and states I have rode in, african americans definitely are the minority to the sport. I believe partially location, and definitely the money spent on a rig is the problem. At work when I talk about my rides
interest ensues in the faces of my co-workers. When I start to talk about my bike, all interest dies. Nine times out of ten it is the $$$$. Mountain biking takes a lot of dedication from the pocket and the mind. I am person who is the outdoorsy type. I don't have a gaming council or a bunch of toys. I have a cheap car, and I don't wear expensive cloths. I am a mountain biker, my wife doesn't completely understand it either, but I put my spending money into the sport. I am not all that social when it comes to going out to the bars or out to eat either. If I do go out it is more for my wife than me. So mtb can show as somewhat of a life style if you are going to spend that kind of money. Also there are a ton of other adventure activities that are a little cheaper to start with. If we want to get others to join us the sport has to get a little cheaper, how I have sucked in a few of my friends is went out and rented them a bike and showed them my favorite trail. Basically show them the door, and it is there decision to walk through it. Just an FYI, I am an internet engineer, my co-workers I talk about are 1 Guatemalan, 1 phillipino, 2 african american, and me the Caucasian. I am the only one with a mountain bike. Now 2 of my co-workers purchased used hybrid street/urban bikes, and still ride with them in events, by the way I work in downtown chicago. So this sport isn't racist!


----------



## mrbmeisen (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry ran out of room, this sport just doesn't apeal to all. But I think a good idea is building an organization to maybe introduce the sport to inner city communities, now that would be cool. Maybe through the YMCA or the Boys and Girls club, the sport definitely could use a surge of support.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

This is just speculation on my part, but I would bet that many parents of kids "in the hood" are pushing them to excell in Basketball or Football, with the hopes that if they get to the upper levels of talent and ability, there is a very real chance of picking up a college scholarship.

So early on in life their "passion" revolves around these kinds of sports, and the lowly bicycle is merely a transportation device to get them to the court or the field, and never thought of as any kind of sport or recreation.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

It's not cultural, it's economic. Good bikes are expensive, and the woods are a long way from the 'hood. Every hardcore black cyclist I know is also reasonably well-off, ditto any white riders who can afford a couple of K for a bike.

One of my black employees lives in the 'hood and races motorcycles. I put him on my spare bike, and except for "cycling fitness" he was a natural, until he panicked from the clipless and crashed.

MTB HoF member Marilyn Price is doing something to get more inner city kids on bikes. See Trips for Kids.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Why just black's ? Why not include Asian's , Native American's etc. ?


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

If we're talking about something "blowing up" in "the hood" (hood meaning not a racial classification but a socioeconomic one)...then I'd prefer it be education.

But that's about as likely as mt biking "blowing up" in "the hood."

Now if you are curious about racial representation in certain sports without regard to socioeconomic issues, then that's something altogether different.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

my friend D McClain one of the first black pro moto riders (honda) rode 500cc class. Great mountain biker back in the day! we started a mtb team in texas back in the early 90s. 3 black guys, 2 brown (me), 2 white, we had team UN! me and my friends don't let friends be pc.

it's like when Dave and I used to roll in to small texas towns we'd get funny stares. it's just a simple cultural and enviroment exposure thing. I agree with broncojd...blurry delivery


----------



## sweaty yeti (Aug 18, 2010)

Money aside, you don't need "woods" to go Mountain Biking. I live is San Diego it has its fair share of "hoods" in it.. and from anywhere in SD county, you are minutes away from great trails and riding. Its all out there. Most people that dont know, would be surprised at the amount of MTB'n that can be done around here. I would imagine a lot of places are like this.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Thank you, Glenn Beck...


WTF?

The OP'er claims that people of certain skin color need to take up MTB'ing.

Are you saying that is not racist?


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

seems the op is just stoked on riding and like all of us just wants to spread that passion on to people who might not be aware or exposed to it. black, green, asian, white guys who golf...who really cares?!!! it is about acce$$ as with most wheeled sports


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

chas_martel said:


> WTF?
> 
> The OP'er claims that people of certain skin color need to take up MTB'ing.
> 
> Are you saying that is not racist?


I don't think it's racist. It is not promoting one race over another, and the OP is African American, so I doubt he'd be trying to promote racism.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

s0ckeyeus said:


> I don't think it's racist. It is not promoting one race over another, and the OP is African American, so I doubt he'd be trying to promote racism.


Left is up and down is right.

WAFUWWLI - what a ****ed up world we live in


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

53119 said:


> seems the op is just stoked on riding and like all of us just wants to spread that passion on to people who might not be aware or exposed to it. black, green, asian, white guys who golf...who really cares?!!! it is about acce$$ as with most wheeled sports


It's all about the benjamin$$$$$$$$.

When I lived in the college ghetto in Salt Lake and used to ride from my apartment, up the hill, through the U and then up onto the shoreline trail, I'd get all sorts of looks from the lower income bracket -- ethnicity didn't matter. It never bothered me until one day, 3 meth heads (at least that's what they looked like to me -- you know, missing teeth, weird sores, bad skin coloring...) were hanging out in front of my building and started in with the ooohs and ahhhs about my bike. As I was making my way between them, one of them suddenly comes out with "_Oh, that's a Santa Cruz, that's worth a couple thousand dollars right there. You should be careful with a bike that expenseive..._" :eekster: Yeah...I was a lot more careful about dead bolting the apartment after that.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

chas_martel said:


> Left is up and down is right.
> 
> WAFUWWLI - what a ****ed up world we live in


...and the sun's not yellow; it's chicken.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why do we have to promote people to do anything? Why dont they just do what they want? I think we should promote more white programs on BET. ut: :bluefrown:


----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)

Its not worth getting murdered over a bike


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Starting young urban african-american boys has been confounding*

I train High School racers. Issues of inaccessibility of parents for legal authorizations, poor diet, undermining from the african-american peer groups for being with "******", economic limitations....the list of challenges is very long and convoluted. They parallel the the same sort of paradigm which limit african-american mobility in our society in general.

It takes the high dedication of mentors to overcome cultural barriers. Substantial and dynamic structures must be created for financial and cultural support to, essentially, reparent the child, reform an internal social structure, and train to away of life. It is sort of like Pygmaleon and success is elusive.

African-americans from middle class backgrounds have had much more success.


----------



## TunicaTrails (Jun 29, 2009)

You said it, not me. How do you think it got that way?

KFC offers promotions that encourage that you to eat their fried chicken.

Promoting mountain biking to people of color who are not normally interested in cycling doesn't seem to insidious or illogical to reasonable, worldly people. When I ride with people who are different from me, I can learn something.

Then again, if I was the only thirtysomething white boy out on the trails, instead of 99% of that demographic, I might feel a little uncomfortable sometimes, wouldn't you?



chas_martel said:


> Left is up and down is right.
> 
> WAFUWWLI - what a ****ed up world we live in


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I think we should bus one thousand white's with basketballs & skateboards to the hood! And leave them there to wonder the streets to play in the hood courts. Interact with the community and have some fun.

Then bus one thousand blacks with donated bikes and ski's to trailheads & resorts all over the place! And leave them there to interact with this community and have some fun.


Then 48 hours later make a log of all the relationships and fun experiences. It could work!!!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

zarr said:


> I don't expect to get very many ,if not ANY replies in this thread guys.


Thats not what I was thinking


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

jimbowho said:


> I think we should bus one thousand white's with basketballs & skateboards to the hood! And leave them there to wonder the streets to play in the hood courts. Interact with the community and have some fun.
> 
> Then bus one thousand blacks with donated bikes and ski's to trailheads & resorts all over the place! And leave them there to interact with this community and have some fun.
> 
> Then 48 hours later make a log of all the relationships and fun experiences. It could work!!!


OMG...don't forget to document the stereotypes and related responses. The comments from both groups would be epically hysterical.

//was a camp counselor for a group of under-privileged youth. Loved having to explain that no, there aren't that many banjo players in the woods.


----------



## broncojd78 (Feb 14, 2010)

chas_martel said:


> Racist!


you're clearly an idiot.

according to merriam-webster (it's a dictionary):
racism - a belief that race is the primary determinant of human traits and capacities and that racial differences produce an inherent superiority of a particular race

i would ask how you could say that this guy attempting to promote mountain biking to a certain demographic or race would somehow be viewed as racist. but if i did that, the answer would be no more intelligent than your original claim, so i won't ask.

now go to the corner and think about what you're said.


----------



## gergroy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm not completely sure that this is totally relevant to the thread, but I wonder if any of these kids had the chance to ride a decent mtb or road bike

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCEQxOCFHJw

It seems like part of this is transportation, part diy bling, part support group. I like that you have to be in school and get decent grades to be part of this club. Is funny though because it still kind of smacks of the same type of materialist mentality as urban mainstream hip hop culture with flashy clothing/jewelry, big rims on pimp whips, and some idea that wealth=fame=success. BUT all of these guys are clearly excited about riding and fixing bikes, and i guess i wonder if they've not experienced the stoke...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jimbowho said:


> I think we should bus one thousand white's with basketballs & skateboards to the hood!


They did this in California schools in the 60's , didn't change much .


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)

Ever hear of *Marshall W. "Major" Taylor*?



> In 1899 Taylor set seven world records. He completed the mile (from a standing start) in 1 minute, 41 seconds, a record that stood for 28 years. During his professional career, he won hundreds of meets around the world.
> 
> Major was hands-down the fastest bicycle rider in the world from roughly 1897 to 1904. This was an era when bicycling was the most popular sport in the world. I would compare Taylor to what Michael Jordan was to the NBA or Walter Payton was to the NFL.












Or how about the *25th Infantry Bicycle Corps*?

https://www.historynet.com/us-armys-25th-infantry-bicycle-corps-wheels-of-war.htm


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I should point out in NYC, while there aren't a lot of trails, there are a lot of black roadies.

If you think about it, a car costs about 10k, a bike 3k.


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

Exhibit B:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=646705


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

How the color of a persons skin draws so much attention to another often intrigues me.

I call it racism.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

This will work. Start a kids mountain bike club. It doesn't need to be an official club. Talk to your local bike shop owner and get them to donate a few cheap used bikes. They will, because when you get a few kids hooked on riding, they will be able to sell them better bikes.

Take the kids out riding once a week. Focus on fun not competition. Soon you'll have so many people to ride with you'll wish you hadn't thought of the idea.

The town I live in has a population of 6000 people. In the last 10 years we've had over 500 kids between 10 and 15 years old go through our middle school bike club. Nobody had heard of mountain biking before we started the club and now it's a requirement to have been a member of the club if you want to be cool in high school. Some of these kids are professional racers now. Some gave it up after a couple of weeks.

This will work anywhere with any skin color and any social or economic background. Kids want fun stuff to do and mountain biking is fun.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Like so many have said, it's an economic thing. Blacks are well represented in BMX.


----------



## Ride Free or Die (May 4, 2010)

I think the OP should take his passion and ride with it, start a club for folks in the hood, organize rides and mechanics/repair clinics/meets and have a good time. I personally dont know how many African immigrants live in the hood, so you may have to open your ranks up to allow "black" Americans or persons of "less" color or even European descent. 
Semantics aside I truly admire your passion and encourage you to do it, you may really help some kids/families out. I grew up in New Haven CT and all I ever heard riding through the ghetto was "Yo white boy let me get that bike". It would have been nicer to hear something like "Yo caucasian boy, wanna go ridin"? There is no doubt that our low income areas, urban and rural are in desperate need of positive, strong leadership (dare I say male?). Step up and make it happen.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Vlad said:


> Like so many have said, it's an economic thing. Blacks are well represented in BMX.


It doesn't have to be. We have kids riding technical XC singletrack on rigid bikes you could buy in any second hand shop for $20.

You don't need a $3000 mountain bike to have fun. You don't need trails either. Urban riding is more fun for some of our kids. DJ's in empty lots, pump tracks, the fountain at city hall, the police station steps. It's all good.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

Heh, stryker got modded out of existence I guess.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*It would be nice to think so*



Trail Ninja said:


> This will work. Start a kids mountain bike club.
> This will work anywhere with any skin color and any social or economic background. Kids want fun stuff to do and mountain biking is fun.


I am excited to hear about your success. Congratulations on building the culture.. that is as big a job as keeping kids safe.

I like the sentiment but think it fails to value the bike, what is needed to keep it going, and the real poverty in the neighborhoods. Keeping bike going take someone's time and money and that always has its limits. One of the biggest threats to these programs is theft. I've seen entire fleets of bike disappear. Changing a deeply rooted culture is a huge job against much resistance.

Your success cannot be devalued but understood in terms of some ambient willingness in the community and a respect for certain values. I am in no way suggesting it was dumb luck, but you did have some things going for you from the start. Best wishes for continued success.


----------



## 5 Star Bomb (May 8, 2010)

You are so ****ing wrong!! Antonio Cromartie is on the JETS!! Get your facts straight!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Did somebody post this yet?

http://www.bahatifoundation.org/


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

stryker865, I hope this is a joke.

As someone who has ridden thousands of miles in NYC, the most diverse cycling community I have seen, I consider all cyclists to be my brothers and sisters.

The few blacks that I know in cycling are some of the coolest guys I have ever met, and usually great riders as well.

And while I have commented about the lack of blacks in mountain biking, I have met very few racist riders. Riding is what matters to riders, not skin color.


----------



## blue72beetle (Aug 31, 2009)

sanjuro said:


> Riding is what matters to riders, not skin color.


Then what is the point of this ridiculous thread?


----------



## BenDover (Jul 13, 2010)

i see what the OP is getting at...

i live in Mississauga, where 54% of the population was born outside of the country and there are only three white kids in my class of 30. Of all of my friends the only ones that ride a bike beyond a simple means of transport are white except for one half-black kid and no one is from a "ghetto". 

the ones that we drag along with us on their walmart bikes do enjoy it but i think they can't really get into the sport because of the cheap bikes and trails aren't easy to reach in the city(none of us can drive). by the time they are old enough to lay down the cash for a real bike or can drive to reach a trail easily i think it might be too late for them to get involved in the sport because they will be too focused on university or starting a family.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I am excited to hear about your success. Congratulations on building the culture.. that is as big a job as keeping kids safe.
> 
> I like the sentiment but think it fails to value the bike, what is needed to keep it going, and the real poverty in the neighborhoods. Keeping bike going take someone's time and money and that always has its limits. One of the biggest threats to these programs is theft. I've seen entire fleets of bike disappear. Changing a deeply rooted culture is a huge job against much resistance.
> 
> Your success cannot be devalued but understood in terms of some ambient willingness in the community and a respect for certain values. I am in no way suggesting it was dumb luck, but you did have some things going for you from the start. Best wishes for continued success.


We've had all of our stuff (bikes, tools, trailers, trail building tools, first aid kits, you name it) stolen several times. The kids, the local community and mountain bike clubs across Canada have worked hard and raised funds and replaced everything. As long as these kids want to ride, we'll make sure they can.

What we had going for us was a group of kids who wanted to ride and a few adults who remembered what it was like to be an underprivileged kid.


----------



## Enduramil (Mar 1, 2007)

BenDover said:


> i see what the OP is getting at...
> 
> i live in Mississauga, where 54% of the population was born outside of the country and there are only three white kids in my class of 30. Of all of my friends the only ones that ride a bike beyond a simple means of transport are white except for one half-black kid and no one is from a "ghetto".
> 
> the ones that we drag along with us on their walmart bikes do enjoy it but i think they can't really get into the sport because of the cheap bikes and trails aren't easy to reach in the city(none of us can drive). by the time they are old enough to lay down the cash for a real bike or can drive to reach a trail easily i think it might be too late for them to get involved in the sport because they will be too focused on university or starting a family.


 Similar to out in Scarberia. But the other reality that is ignored is the parents. Parents who are more willing to spend the $500 on a Wii or Playstation system then on a bike for their kid.

But there is hope. I was in Toronto the weekend of Caribana. Saw many Carribbean people riding bikes- we are talking mtb's and actuall cycling clothes here. Big increase over the last 5 years. And the majority are women. I took 3 on a short tour of the Don Trails, changed my ride plan to help them out.

My wife is from Antigua and now rides a mountain bike. Well when she has some time. But all our cycling has our 3 year old daughter wanting to ride bikes. She has already tried using my tools to fix my bike. And my wife is black.

Through my in laws I have a connection to the cycling community in Antigua. And will be sending down a bunch of parts I don't need or use. I know they have a hard time getting stuff in because of costs. And I recall how much help I got 24 years ago when I started mountain biking from others. I'm willing to give away stuff to help them out.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Antigua-and-Barbuda-Cycling-Association/138675757315


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

....


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

sanjuro said:


> As someone who has ridden thousands of miles in NYC...


Then you have to have seen Anson "Welli" Wellington ride at the Brooklyn Banks. :thumbsup:

Living in the Bay Area of California, ethnicity in sports is a non-issue. On our trails, there are whites, blacks, asians, aZns (American born asians), east Indians, Persians, Mexicans, Nigerians, Asyrians, Extra Terrestrials, etc. Except for the ignorant here, I don't think any of us on the trails look at skin color. One thing is for sure, cycling in ALL forms is very diverse. It is here, at least.

Personally, I'm an American born Filipino - my family has been here for 5 generations on my Mom's side. In my case, skin color is really only skin deep. All I know is American, and nothing else (except food and bad words in Filipino). But that's it. Being so far removed from any racial sensitivity, talk all you want about Filipinos (eat dogs, talk funny, small pee-pee's, etc.) and I'll laugh along with you. My 94 year old grandfather (before he passed) felt differently because he was subject to it. Strange, but he and I went to the same highschool.

The more sensitive to it we are, the worst it gets, although I think posting some of those ridiculous cartoons was in poor taste.


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

I ran into three black guys riding on the trails a month ago. Super cool guys. They actually took me on a really sweet loop they usually do. They freakin' smoked me on the trails.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

I rather prefer doing things that not everyone else does. Sheeat that becomes too popular gets bastardized, mainstreamed, and then you get all the wannabe's and posers who all of a sudden are hardcore

Sounds like you just summed up the sport as it is.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Although I haven't read this entire thread, I too have only seen one black MTB'er n my time, and I often ride in a state park that is located in the middle of a HUGE black community. 

I can say though, the black biker i've met, also happens to be one of the nicest. I was stranded in the park after using up my spare tube, and I was without a tube and a pump. A guys just road on right by, but the black guy (who happened to riding the "crappiest" bike of them all, kindly stopped and helped me.

go figure.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a black friend whom I met on a bike ride in 1979. He was on a 'cross bike then, but now a mountain bike. He and his twin brother, now about 70 years of age, will SMOKE you on the climbs.

Not from the 'hood though, a retired engineer. It's economic, not racial.

And not to repeat the obvious, the first acknowledged world champion in ANY sport was Marshall "Major" Taylor.


----------



## mrbmeisen (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I do have to say about reading some of the crud others have posted, I don't think this thread was meant to be a racist issue, it is about how to spread the word of mountain biking in communities less fortunate. I do understand that there are mountain bikers of all races and creeds. So cut the c**p and keep it real. A word for Trail ninja, I think you are dead on, get a few used have the kids spread the love, and many others will follow. No matter who you are from what ever background.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

mrbmeisen said:


> Well I do have to say about reading some of the crud others have posted, I don't think this thread was meant to be a racist issue, it is about how to spread the word of mountain biking in communities less fortunate. I do understand that there are mountain bikers of all races and creeds. So cut the c**p and keep it real. A word for Trail ninja, I think you are dead on, get a few used have the kids spread the love, and many others will follow. No matter who you are from what ever background.


Yes Mommy we will all cut the krap and keep it real just for you.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

mrbmeisen said:


> Well I do have to say about reading some of the crud others have posted, I don't think this thread was meant to be a racist issue, it is about how to spread the word of mountain biking in communities less fortunate. I do understand that there are mountain bikers of all races and creeds. So cut the c**p and keep it real. A word for Trail ninja, I think you are dead on, get a few used have the kids spread the love, and many others will follow. No matter who you are from what ever background.


With the exception of one poster , this has been a very open and civil discussion , with a minimum of "crap" , even without your participation .


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

@stryker865

*POOF!* and you're gone


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*How long has your program been going.*



Trail Ninja said:


> What we had going for us was a group of kids who wanted to ride and a few adults who remembered what it was like to be an underprivileged kid.


In what "hood" does your club exist?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Simplistic*



mrbmeisen} get a few used have the kids spread the love said:


> From the "all you have to do" school of thinking. It absolutely fails to appreciate what it takes to make ANY kind of program work, let alone one so challenged.
> 
> This is exceptionally difficult work which succeeds by virtue of exceptional people who give an enormous amount of their time and money. It takes people who continue to push forward in spite of events which drain their resources and cultural resistance.
> 
> Such success may be inspirational but it is very rare. Even the people to make such things happen fail to see how unique their situation is.


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*had a blower under the hoood for a while now*

No, "mountain biking" wasn't invented in cali, (all due respect to Gary Fischer, we luv ya) the buffalo soldiers soldiered away from missoula to Saint Louis on buffalo single track 'n railroad track more than a century ago. And they will be back. This is just an excuse to stick up a shot of My Hero James Stewart greatest dirt bike rider in history!! Young black men are riding bicycles and dirt bikes all over this fine nation of ours and you can bet they will be leading the charge (again) when the oil runs out.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

davidarnott said:


> James Stewart greatest dirt bike rider in history!!


How about Ricky Charmichael? Many props to Stewart's awesomeness but RC's nickname is GOAT for a reason


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

Seeing as there is no future being a worthless, dirty, scumbag mountain biker, it seems very obvious that the Afro-American blacks are putting all their efforts into getting somewhere with a future:band: 

OKBye


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

trail ninja's doing it on his side of the country, I'm doing it on mine...
stop wasting time squabbling, pull some bikes out of the garbage heaps or off CL, fix them up and hand them out.
I'd wager at least half of the people here can fix bikes enough to get them rolling.


2 Dion: yeah I have heard of bahati, friend of mine actually went down for their beginning of the year team PR thingie in LA a month or two ago? heard about their rider who was killed.
very sad.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I train High School racers. Issues of inaccessibility of parents for legal authorizations, poor diet, undermining from the african-american peer groups for being with "******", economic limitations....the list of challenges is very long and convoluted. They parallel the the same sort of paradigm which limit african-american mobility in our society in general.
> 
> It takes the high dedication of mentors to overcome cultural barriers. Substantial and dynamic structures must be created for financial and cultural support to, essentially, reparent the child, reform an internal social structure, and train to away of life. It is sort of like Pygmaleon and success is elusive.
> 
> African-americans from middle class backgrounds have had much more success.


Why Contribute to the problem calling them something they most certainaly are not, "african" and putting it before where their loyalty should lay "American" by hyphenating you take away from any sense of national pride they may have or should have. Quit Demeaning them and move forward please. 
African American








American







Very good interview with Morgan freeman on this subject 



As to the Op and his pursuit, I do feel it is something that is important in all area's to promote any type of physical activity, however with more area's being closed off it is indeed making it a bit harder to promote our activity or other important activities that enjoy the great out doors.
I also believe that until Theft is addressed more so in crime ridden area's it will again, be harder to promote as bikes are so easily stolen and sold. Sad.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Vlad said:


> Like so many have said, it's an economic thing. Blacks are well represented in BMX.


In a sense yes, however what is the point in buying a mountain bike for several hundred dollars while living in a city which most have never left and having zero Idea how to go into the mountains at all. I do believe free riding or trials is an area that can and should be promoted however. And if as stated earlier, some kind of group to maybe field trip them into said mountains for enjoyment.
THis is also a position to where the snobbery which exists in the Cycling community (omg he's on a dept store bike SHUN HIM) instead of merely introducing them any way you can, helping them, and in time, guiding them to a suitable upgrade.


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

I have read that some have the impression that outdoor recreation (the woods) is essentially a white arena. In my time out in the forest, I have to say that I saw lots of white people, and few others.

I couldn't blame someone for not wanting to 'stick out'.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Good topic but I _thought_ this all looked familiar.......

Why not just bump  the old thread?  It'll save a lot of time.

Anyone ride their bike today?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> You don't need a $3000 mountain bike to have fun. You don't need trails either. Urban riding is more fun for some of our kids. DJ's in empty lots, pump tracks, the fountain at city hall, the police station steps. It's all good.


There are plenty of black kids who ride BMX. True mountainbiking is a different story, but so what? I body board, and rarely see Latinos out there in the water. If you take the economics out of it, you have to consider that it might be a cultural thing, and that's fine.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

D.F.L. said:


> I have read that some have the impression that outdoor recreation (the woods) is essentially a white arena. In my time out in the forest, I have to say that I saw lots of white people, and few others.


My personal rant on this topic.....

This is actually a very valid point. More valid than one would think.

When I purchased my first MTB bike back in 1997 everyone of my black friends couldn't understand why I would pay so much for a bike or why I'd want to go riding around in the woods. Not one saw the point of the sport or could be convinced try it before they knocked it....

...and we aren't talking about people with a lack of education or economic resources. These guys are accountants, lawyers, an architect, and IT professionals.

To drive this point home further, when my daughter was born in 2003, I promptly went out and treated the family to a 23' Stingray powerboat. Those same friends questioned the logic of my powerboat purchase as well. I explained it to them this way:

We are lucky enough to live in the greater Washington, DC/Baltimore corridor with the Chesapeake Bay right in my back yard. Having access to such a tremendous natural resource it almost seems like a sin to NOT take advantage of it. Plus it is nice being able to introduce my child to various activities. Some of which I didn't have the opportunity try when I was her age. The end result is she'd rather spend the day on the boat than at the movies or in front of the TV. I think that's pretty cool.

The bottom line based on my personal experience. I'm black. My MTB riding buddies: All of them are white. My boating buddies: All of them are white. I have a ton of black friends who don't participate in either of my hobbies simply because they consider them to be too "white" and that's a shame because I feel like they are missing out on something special.

< I apologize in advance for my senseless rambling. >


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Berkeley Mike said:


> From the "all you have to do" school of thinking. It absolutely fails to appreciate what it takes to make ANY kind of program work, let alone one so challenged.
> 
> This is exceptionally difficult work which succeeds by virtue of exceptional people who give an enormous amount of their time and money. It takes people who continue to push forward in spite of events which drain their resources and cultural resistance.
> 
> Such success may be inspirational but it is very rare. Even the people to make such things happen fail to see how unique their situation is.


I don't see the point of your post Mike. Yeah, it's difficult. It's still worth it and I wouldn't discourage anyone from trying.

The club is in it's 11th year.

The "hood" the club is in is one of the worst kind. The school is in an upscale town where half the students live well below the poverty line and the other half live well above it.

The rich people don't believe that their childrens friends come to school hungry and the families can't afford $25 for a used junk bike.

It's not a skin color thing here. Nobody here cares about skin color.


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Ratman said:


> My personal rant on this topic.....
> 
> This is actually a very valid point. More valid than one would think.
> 
> ...


Interesting post, I used to date a girl from Liberia, I was all excited about going there and visiting her homland and asked her if she went camping, her reply "no only stupid white people go camping in the jungle"
Seems to be the sentiment with the few other black friends I have had as well.
But I do know one who is huge into gold mining and the like. But anytime you are raised in the country I think that does make a different precident.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*I have come to believe*



Trail Ninja said:


> I don't see the point of your post Mike. Yeah, it's difficult. It's still worth it and I wouldn't discourage anyone from trying.
> 
> The club is in it's 11th year.
> 
> ...


that people who have made the hard climb up the hill have lost sight of the difficulty it presents for other people. It is emblematic of the very cultural divide we are talking about . You yourself provide a metaphore for such a cultural gap:

"The rich people don't believe that their childrens friends come to school hungry and the families can't afford $25 for a used junk bike."

An unfortunate side effect of this is when it comes to accepting credit for the work these dedicated folk are at odds as they don't know how to value it themselves other than to say it was good for the kids or it was rewarding. Sure they see it as work, work that needed to be done, but all work to them is hard but so what. That is how they have lived their lives. That they have succeeded by virtue of how they are put together belies the complexity of the effort. It is an impoverished perspective from a technical and sociological point of view.

I am not trying to discourage anyone from making this effort. I'm just weary of people who blithely oversimplify things like this. It shows a profound lack of respect for a very difficult job. Most people who try to do this don't last very long. My guess is that you have seen many adults come and go. My guess is, too, that you are out of pocket more than a few bucks. And I wonder at your thoughts about the parts of this thing that didn't work.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

VERY interesting thread. Its kinda funny to read this after browsing the "Post pictures of your ______." threads. I can only wonder how many ppl here would consider selling one of thier "rigs" from thier "stable" to give to some "economically challenged" kids. How many entry-level bikes can you get for the price of a Santa Cruz Tallboy? 

I feel the biking "passion" comes from growing up on a bike. I always had a bike until the last one was stolen in '94. I've recently rekindled my biking "passion" by purchasing my first bike in ~16 years.


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*Our President*

Prefers to vacation in Montana, Yellowstone Park, Big Sky. I invite black bicycle riders to visit Missoula, the museum there (forget the name) that has a display about the fightin' 25th, ride the trails that the department of the Interior hasn't closed yet. Eat at Bigga Pizza (say hi to Bob Marshall, tell 'em davidarnott sent you so I can get a free one next time I'm in town". This all just another excuse to put up another shot of James Stewart. If you watch a video of him in slow motion it will transform your bicycle riding skilllz in your dreams. Did it to me.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Davidarnott. You claim James Stewart is the greatest dirt bike rider of all time. If James Stewart was white or Hawaiian, with his record you would not make this claim. Doesn't that say your claims are based on color??????


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

haha, zarr strikes again. Haven't you been thru this issue before, several times?

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=386124
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=388999
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=383907


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

jimbowho said:


> Davidarnott. You claim James Stewart is the greatest dirt bike rider of all time. If James Stewart was white or Hawaiian, with his record you would not make this claim. Doesn't that say your claims are based on color??????


Bubba is not the greatest of all time but he very well might be. Bubba has never used or said anything to my knowledge about anything other than American, And competing in a by enlarge ******* sport, he has done well, Good for him.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Blurr said:


> greatest of all time


Someone already lay's claim to that one .


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Duh...*



LyNx said:


> What the FVCK is an "African American"? Is that like some fancy hybrid blended between the continents or something, Seriously? I know America has whites, blacks, hispanics, asians, people that came from all over the wrold, but don't get this BS


as opposed to an African from Africa. If you took and African American and dropped him anywhere in Africa, he would be not be of that culture. An African from America. And... Massah spent some time in the slaves quarters back in the day and fathered a few kids by slave mothers... so many black folks have some Caucasian blood in there too.

Duh...

You can buy the whole anti politically correct Sean Hannity tool thing all you want, but that doesn't change the fact that it is part of the modern meme. I really don't get why people get all bent out of shape about the terminology. Whatever....

More on topic, I know a couple serious African American mountain bikers around here (Oakland), but most black folks I know who are into bikes are roadies.


----------



## RBowles (Jun 1, 2010)

pimpbot said:


> as opposed to an African from Africa. If you took and African American and dropped him anywhere in Africa, he would be not be of that culture.
> 
> Duh...
> 
> ...


I was politically incorrect long before I had ever heard of Hannity. I work with several white people who hail from South Africa, but they don't seem too concerned about being called an "African American". They are confident of themselves and do not suffer from any sort of identity crisis.

.....so why does it only seem apply to the black citizens? The biggest part of me is composed of Mexican/Irish. I don't feel the need to tout my hyphenated ancestry at every opportunity that presents itself. 

-I'm just sayin'


----------



## mm9 (Apr 22, 2008)

Bike Co-ops like this one are trying to increase participation among residents of the inner city. Here is one in my area. I assume there are others. For those interested in the issue, this may be one way to get involved. Pretty cool use of discarded bikes btw. We used to make a lot of our own bikes as kids from bikes found in trash piles. Was part of the fun of biking:

Check out the galleries section:
http://www.sopobikes.org/section/about/galleries


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

The hyphenated ancestry thing is about divisiveness and nothing more.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

What about mexican-americans?


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

The OP is a racist jack0ff.


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

FloridaFish said:


> haha, zarr strikes again. Haven't you been thru this issue before, several times?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=386124
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=388999
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=383907


Im glad someone noticed. This guy is a troll of the worse kind:madmax:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Redmon said:


> Im glad someone noticed. This guy is a troll of the worse kind:madmax:


I would not go so far as to call the O.P. a troll , attention seeker maybe . There have been no inflammatory posts from the O.P. , IMHO he's just getting the message out , nothing wrong with that is there ?

[/QUOTE]
The OP is a racist jack0ff.[/QUOTE]

I think that is the farthest thing from the truth .


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> IMHO he's just getting the message out , nothing wrong with that is there ?


when a tool like zarr is the person "getting the message out", then yes, that is very wrong.


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I would not go so far as to call the O.P. a troll , attention seeker maybe . There have been no inflammatory posts from the O.P. , IMHO he's just getting the message out , nothing wrong with that is there ?


The OP is a racist jack0ff.[/QUOTE]

I think that is the farthest thing from the truth .[/QUOTE]

You are entitled to your opinion I suppose.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm a RACIST, I used to Drag Race Cars, then I raced Motocross, Scrambles, Hare Scrambles, TT Flat Track, Ice Racing, Drag race motorcycles, now I race Mountain Bikes,, I love being a Racist.... but I'm an 
AMERICAN RACIST not a Racist American... I served for everyone during Viet Nam, I'm an AMERICAN FIRST!!!!! I don't get the Mexican American or African American, Arab American thing... it just seems backasswards !!!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

N8! said:


> Ever hear of *Marshall W. "Major" Taylor*?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did the fastest cyclist in the world ride??? a single speed


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

This is just a tired rehash of zarr's previous trolls....

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4135524#post4135524

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4107566#post4107566


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

FloridaFish said:


> when a tool like zarr is the person "getting the message out", then yes, that is very wrong.


People are free to express their own opinions. You too are welcome to say whatever you desire. But don't expect me to care about what you say. I couldn't care less. Don't even waste your time..

Bye.


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*James Stewart IS white*

And so is President Obama



jimbowho said:


> Davidarnott. You claim James Stewart is the greatest dirt bike rider of all time. If James Stewart was white or Hawaiian, with his record you would not make this claim. Doesn't that say your claims are based on color??????


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Post #3 nailed it. I know plenty of people in urban centers who absolutely refuse to leave the safety of the city. Never seen a minute of the natural, non-manmade world, and have no idea why they would want to. I've had conversations about it with em, but it usually gets a furrowed brow and a quick dismissal.

Oddly, many of them are the same people that will occasionally mention someone "escaping" the hood. ...but it's always escaping to yet another city. These are the very people that would benefit the most from the freedom of the countryside.

But I don't know how you reach em either.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

p.doering said:


> Post #3 nailed it. I know plenty of people in urban centers who absolutely refuse to leave the safety of the city. Never seen a minute of the natural, non-manmade world, and have no idea why they would want to. I've had conversations about it with em, but it usually gets a furrowed brow and a quick dismissal.
> 
> Oddly, many of them are the same people that will occasionally mention someone "escaping" the hood. ...but it's always escaping to yet another city. These are the very people that would benefit the most from the freedom of the countryside.
> 
> But I don't know how you reach em either.


I don't know either, yo. But for me, it's something to TRY to do. 
I get visions in my head of seeing a World Champion African-American MTB rider centered on the podium at the Olympics.  
But i need to start another post to clarify WHY for those who don't already know. 
And I will very shortly. As soon as I can properly compose myself so others will completely understand.
Stay tuned....


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

All demographics aside, Biking in general needs to blow up across this nation of fast food fatties!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

SeaBass_ said:


> All demographics aside, Biking in general needs to blow up across this nation of fast food fatties!


Exactly. I second that thought. African Americans included, yo.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

zarr said:


> People are free to express their own opinions. You too are welcome to say whatever you desire. But don't expect me to care about what you say. I couldn't care less. Don't even waste your time..
> 
> Bye.


now you're gettin it, homie.

wait, should that be with an -ey........ i'm not up on my hood slang.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

yo! Not sure what it means but I've always wanted to say it to improve my street cred.


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

zarr said:


> Exactly. I second that thought. African Americans included, yo.


Dont forget about the European Americans............................Yo! Maybe you'd have better luck going to a place where African Americans frequent and letting them take your bike for a spin? Im pretty sure MTBing has blown up on the MTBR forums......Yo.

BTW, nice sig. FF kix azz!:band:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Koppuh Klyde said:


> Dont forget about the European Americans............................Yo! Maybe you'd have better luck going to a place where African Americans frequent and letting them take your bike for a spin? Im pretty sure MTBing has blown up on the MTBR forums......Yo.
> 
> BTW, nice sig. FF kix azz!:band:


If I go to that place...and they find out I listen to Fear Factory...they'll be ready to kix my azz and my "mountain bike"...out of town.   

Yo.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

Stop proposing it on the internet over and over for others to carry out your ideas for you. 

Get out there and do it yourself.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

junktrunk said:


> Stop proposing it on the internet over and over for others to carry out your ideas for you.
> 
> Get out there and do it yourself.


How did you learn about montain biking?
And who said I didn't tell others about the sport?
What is your reason for appearing on this website?
Have you tried to give some of your knowledge to others?
Dude.
Slow your roll.


----------



## davidarnott (Feb 28, 2007)

*Piece Corpse*

Every friend I know that was in the peace corps in Africa tells the same story: All the white people do is hang out in the villiage in their huts. Meanwhile the natives are riding ten twenty a hundred miles a day on their bicycles. Little children. Out in the wildernex. What's wrong with ******? Why won't they get out there and look at them lions? Why don't they get out and ride?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

zarr said:


> How did you learn about montain biking?
> And who said I didn't tell others about the sport?


I don't think mountain biking is a "tell others" kind of sport.

I've told others, they say "that's nice" or "you're crazy" or something like that.

The few older people that I've introduced to mountain biking, I dragged them out there, put them on a bike on a fun easy trail and the rest is history.With kids, peer pressure works to get them started but it won't keep them going.

I doubt if you'll get masses of people to take up mountain biking just by telling them about it. They already know about it.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

davidarnott said:


> Every friend I know that was in the peace corps in Africa tells the same story: All the white people do is hang out in the villiage in their huts. Meanwhile the natives are riding ten twenty a hundred miles a day on their bicycles. Little children. Out in the wildernex. What's wrong with ******? Why won't they get out there and look at them lions? Why don't they get out and ride?


The Peace Corps isn't very dependable. I grew up in Africa and never saw the Peace Corps do much of anything. We had a huge famine one year with no measurable rain the entire year. The Peace Corps ditched out.

I don't know about children riding 120 miles, but the riding in many places in Africa is fun. You can go just about anywhere and there are trails all over the place. They aren't groomed for cycling, and most people don't just ride for fun.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I see all races out on the trails here in Michigan, especially in the Detroit/Ann Arbor area, but the closest trail to Detroit is 20 miles away, someone would have to take the time to build a trail that the kids could ride to from home, maybe some loaner bikes for the day (some bikes may not be returned), set something up with a school like Cornerstone (private school), once some kids start riding there it would grow. 
Zar you have to do more then talk about it if you REALLLY want it to happen, Good Luck


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

SeaBass_ said:


> All demographics aside, Biking in general needs to blow up across this nation of fast food fatties!


Nothing "needs" to happen. If you want to be accountable in your life and take care of yourself good. Choose whatever means you want. Running, biking, P90X whatever. If you want to be a fat, fast food eating piece of **** with diabetes, then good for you too. Thats your choice.

I dont want mountain biking "blowing up". Busy trails with inexperienced riders = trails closing. No thanks.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

Nooo! My local trails are already crowded enough. I do not want to add any more riders  

I spend a considerable amount of time waiting to pass people already  

Come on ,whaddya say, lets keep the "secret" :thumbsup:


----------



## codwater (Jan 20, 2009)

I do the big brothers big sisters program, and my little brother is a black kid. We went mountain biking togather once, and he loved it. The wierd thing is that he never asked to do it again. I think whoever said that a lot of black people live in cities, thus they are not around the outdoors rings very true. I live in a city with a trail about 25 mintues outside. The kid grew up in the city, and all he ever wants to do is go to the movies, the arcade, or out for ice cream. Anytime I leave the idea of what to do up to him, he always goes from something in the city. Anytime I pick, i try to take him outside the city to see something fun he doesn't know about. I think it has a lot do with what you know. If all you know is the arcade and the movie's for fun, that is what you will do.

I myself never really thought about mountain biking until I was 25, and the only reason I ever considered it, as becasue a friend of mine did it.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

This all depends on your perspective. White, black, brown, yellow...whatever. Around these parts, the MiddleWest (IL, MO, etc.) I see plenty of people of all colors out on the trails riding $1,000-$5,000+ mtbs. One *GAL* happens to be rockin' a $3K+ bike and she's black. Whatever. She's also an attorney for a F100 company. Big deal. Out on the trail she's just another rider, yellin' "on your left!" as she passes me.

To the OP, this thread really feeds stereotypes. If I were you, perhaps you should attend a few pro-races, road, mtb, whatever. I think you'd be surprised by the make up of the attendees.

I do believe to a certain extent there is a socio-economic aspect to this sport. BUT I do not attribute that to RACE or SKIN COLOR. Most good equipment costs money, simple as that.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*Attention Please Moderators*

Moderators-
Please close and lock this thread. I feel that too many people have failed to see its' peaceful and harmless intent.
Thank You.
zarr  
(the OP)


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zarr said:


> Moderators-
> Please close and lock this thread. I feel that too many people have failed to see its' peaceful and harmless intent.
> Thank You.
> zarr
> (the OP)


Instead of having it locked , why don't you engage some useful dialog with the people who took the time to reply . You might find that there is something to learn , even from those that you do not necessarily agree with . This conversation seems to be drawing some thought provoking responses that some of us may be enlightened by . My two cents .


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Instead of having it locked , why don't you engage some useful dialog with the people who took the time to reply . You might find that there is something to learn , even from those that you do not necessarily agree with . This conversation seems to be drawing some thought provoking responses that some of us may be enlightened by . My two cents .


This is the third or fourth time I brought this subject up in a thread.
And the last,
All most people did was laugh or try to provoke me to anger or to say something stupid.
But it didn't work. :thumbsup: 
Hoo-ray for me.
And guys-
there's nothing wrong with giving or trying to help others.
Is there.  
I'm through.
Lock it up...and throw the key away.
Or start your own thread.
Bye-Bye.
zarr


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zarr said:


> This is the third or fourth time I brought this subject up in a thread.
> And the last,
> All most people did was laugh or try to provoke me to anger or to say something stupid.
> But it didn't work. :thumbsup:
> ...


I think you give up too easily , it calls into question your true motives and actually lends credence to those that accuse you of trolling . You are doing yourself and the cause that you profess to support a disservice of the highest order . Do you give up this easily in your other endeavors ?


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I've noticed a lack of blacks in mountain biking. 

My assistant coach overhead some other coaches use the word, "brother", to describe a black racer on my team. He told them to cool it.

That's the extend of my Political Correctness about mountain biking.


----------



## Douger-1 (Jan 7, 2010)

zarr said:


> This is the third or fourth time I brought this subject up in a thread.
> And the last,
> All most people did was laugh or try to provoke me to anger or to say something stupid.
> But it didn't work. :thumbsup:
> ...


Im not sure exacly what you want the people on this forum to do. In your original post you said you were going to spread the word about mountain biking in the hood and asked people to comment on the topic.

Well thats what you got. 100+ comments. Mission accomplished :thumbsup:


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

OH WELL!!!!


----------



## To be named later (Jul 22, 2010)

Name the top 10 black role models or influences for black kids, other than their parents or family, whether that role model be in sports, entertainment, or other. Whose posters do they have on their walls of their bedroom, who do they think is cool, who do they want to grow up and be like?

Then name the top 10 white role models or influences for white kids, other than their parents or family, whether that role model be in sports, entertainment, or other.
Whose posters do they have on their walls of their bedroom, who do they think is cool, who do they want to grow up and be like?

You'll probably find the answers for the black kids in the hood are Snoop Dogg, JayZ, Lebron James, Kobe Bryant, Beyonce, Barack Obama, etc. None of the above are associated with biking or the outdoors. And yeah, we had that thread posted today of Obama riding a bike.....but he looked like a nerd. Basketball players, yeah sure, that may encourage black kids to get outdoors, but that is confined to a 94' x 50' court, and though the court may be outdoors, it isn't _outdoors_ like biking. If anything their role models encourage staying indoors, in 'da club, in front of the TV, looking like a bad boy.

In contrast....the white kids role models may include Lance Armstrong (#1 biker) Tony Hawk (outdoor skater) Olympic snowboarder Shawn White (outdoor sport) some X-games competitor (mostly outdoors) etc, etc.

The very generalized conclusion is white kid role models are more likely to influence them to get outdoors, while black kid role models, much less so.

The glaring omission here is....................Tiger Woods. I purposely left him off the black kid role model list because I would suspect that he is more popular with the white kids, in the sense that they relate to him, are familiar with the game of golf, their Dads play golf. Whereas in the hood....what golf course?


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I think you give up too easily , it calls into question your true motives and actually lends credence to those that accuse you of trolling .


Just the facts, there in black _and_ white on your monitor:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7269697&postcount=106


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

huh? 

I don't know what Zarr was looking for. He got arguments, agreement, suggestions and even a little hate.

What more could you expect from a forum thread?

Jeez, I hope he wasn't looking for black non-mountain bikers to come on and say they were going to start riding after reading this thread.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

sputnik said:


> Just the facts, there in black _and_ white on your monitor:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7269697&postcount=106


stop patting yourself on the back....... you forgot one.......

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7268072&postcount=91


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

Trail Ninja said:


> huh?
> 
> I don't know what Zarr was looking for. He got arguments, agreement, suggestions and even a little hate.
> 
> What more could you expect from a forum thread?


just waiting for someone to post that one word..........


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

To be named later said:


> Name the top 10 black role models or influences for black kids, other than their parents or family, whether that role model be in sports, entertainment, or other. Whose posters do they have on their walls of their bedroom, who do they think is cool, who do they want to grow up and be like?
> 
> Then name the top 10 white role models or influences for white kids, other than their parents or family, whether that role model be in sports, entertainment, or other.
> Whose posters do they have on their walls of their bedroom, who do they think is cool, who do they want to grow up and be like?
> ...


Don't forget Shaums March. :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

How about Nelson Vails :

http://google.ad.sgdoubleclick.net/...rch.com/index.php?search=nelson+vails+cyclist


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

zarr said:


> Don't forget Shaums March. :thumbsup:


Interesting that Shaums March is the only black face I saw in the gallery section on his OWN website.


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

To be named later said:


> Name the top 10 black role models or influences for black kids, other than their parents or family, whether that role model be in sports, entertainment, or other. Whose posters do they have on their walls of their bedroom, who do they think is cool, who do they want to grow up and be like?
> 
> Then name the top 10 white role models or influences for white kids, other than their parents or family, whether that role model be in sports, entertainment, or other.
> Whose posters do they have on their walls of their bedroom, who do they think is cool, who do they want to grow up and be like?
> ...


There are golf courses in the hood. As a matter of fact Langston Golf Course in Washington DC is located in area that couldn't get much more hood than it is right now.

...and while I agree with your comments in principle, I think the problem Tiger Woods faces in terms of having a following with black inner city youths has as much to do with him being largely regarded as an 'oreo cookie" (black on the outside but white on the inside) as it does with golf not being popular in urban areas due to a lack of access.

BTW, the term "oreo cookie" has got to be one of the most ridiculous negative labels ever created but that's a probably a different discussion for a different thread.


----------



## starladear (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm working on the less people on trails thing. White, green or black. more people, more conflict, bottom line. Obviously we are already"riding" on egg shells


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

zarr said:


> How did you learn about montain biking?
> And who said I didn't tell others about the sport?
> What is your reason for appearing on this website?
> Have you tried to give some of your knowledge to others?
> ...


First thing is I'm not white. Second, you're trying to use "white guilt" to motivate people to do something that might be dear to you, but you can't figure out that this issue might not be so dear to everyone else.

As for your other questions, they have nothing to do with anything. You simply, over and over, keep sitting and posting from a position of helplessness, trying to use white guilt to get the white man to do something you want without you putting any work into it yourself. It's just that others maybe won't say so.

How about fixing your communities first, rather than looking for handouts?


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> How about Nelson Vails :
> 
> http://google.ad.sgdoubleclick.net/...rch.com/index.php?search=nelson+vails+cyclist


You're right. Lets leave this thread open for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

zarr said:


> Moderators-
> Please close and lock this thread. I feel that too many people have failed to see its' peaceful and harmless intent.
> Thank You.
> zarr
> (the OP)


This "I give up" attitude is why you have to keep reposting this. Get off your ass and the interwebs and do something?
I couldn't give a rats ass to make friends or expand mountain biking on the internet. I dont want to put forth the effort on a bunch of people I dont know or dont care to know. If you are passionate about something put forth the effort. If the internet is your vehicle then get a move on, dont just keep posting the same lameass thread over and over then quit.

My opinion now includes lazy and racist.


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Maybe it's just that people are sick of having the "there's not nuff members of "insert race here" in this activity so there MUST be a problem" mentality that seems to be prevalent in this country. Why must there be a problem? Did you go to a shooting forum and post about how blacks are MIA in the world of skeet and competitive shooting? What about hunting? Bob Sledding(Cool Runnings anyone?), Yacht Racing?, etc&#8230;. Do you complain about the lack of white representation in the world of rap music? Step Dancing? Etc&#8230;

Why must there be a problem? I lived in DC for the last 7 yrs and can tell you that I saw a number of riders that were black. I use to ride with one group where I was the ONLY white guy. They were a blast and FAST! I saw a single rider in the sticks (Canaan Valley) here in WV, in the pouring rain, getting ready to hit the trail by himself who was black.

So they're out there. If people want to ride, they'll ride. If they want to play B-ball, they'll play. If they want to rap, they'll rap. Where there's a will, there's a way. Just because you don't see a lot of members of a certain race participating in a activity does not indicate that there's a problem.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

zarr said:


> Well I guess my title said it all. Mountain Biking really does need to be bigger...especially in the African American Community.
> According to my personal observation anyway.
> Anybody out there agree?
> When I go places (work, around the way,etc., and folks see my bikes or when I ask about Mountain Biking, I either get laughed at or hear, "Whats that?" or ignored altogether.
> ...


Where did I say I was talking about black people EXCLUSIVELY?


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

zarr said:


> Where did I say I was talking about black people EXCLUSIVELY?


Just in this thread:



zarr said:


> Well I guess my title said it all. Mountain Biking really does need to be bigger...*especially in the African American Community.*





zarr said:


> But do me a favor. If you get to know any good people from the *African American community* or wherever, enlighten about our sport.





zarr said:


> I get visions in my head of seeing a *World Champion African-American* MTB rider centered on the podium at the Olympics.





zarr said:


> Exactly. I second that thought. *African Americans included*, yo.


Your intentions are also very clear here and here.

In addition, when one speaks of "The Hood"; the normal sterotypical _*yes, I know. Not a nice word*_ image is that of young black men.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

crashedandburned said:


> Just in this thread:
> 
> Your intentions are also very clear here and here.
> 
> In addition, when one speaks of "The Hood"; the normal sterotypical _*yes, I know. Not a nice word*_ image is that of young black men.


Moderators, please lock and close this thread. Too much misunderstanding here. Let it die.
Thanks, 
zarr


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zarr said:


> Moderators, please lock and close this thread. Too much misunderstanding here. Let it die.
> Thanks,
> zarr


Instead of bailing engage and learn from what others are telling you . You started this thread but when certain things are pointed out you bail . You post that there is too much misunderstanding , well help us to understand what it is that you really want to say .


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Instead of bailing engage and learn from what others are telling you . You started this thread but when certain things are pointed out you bail . You post that there is too much misunderstanding , well help us to understand what it is that you really want to say .


That's OK.
I'm done.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zarr said:


> That's OK.
> I'm done.


Sorry I wasted the time , I'm done too . You should hang your head in shame .


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Sorry I wasted the time , I'm done too . You should hang yourself .


better advice


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Gotta love the internet...


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

holy cow this thing is still goin? 

@davidarnott- i'm all in on diggin' the bmx passion! did you catch the Nike 6.0 BMXPRO comp @ Hunnington? insane flip combos and transfers!!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Sorry I wasted the time , I'm done too . You should hang your head in shame .


I just felt thatI was blessed to know about this sport and wanted to share it with others...and maybe make some people happy and maybe save some from a life of crime. Is that so bad?  
One of my closest and dearest friends in ELEMENTARY school was German, I mean REAL close.
We were like brothers.  
And to name a few nore, two were Chinese and a few more were Irish, Italian, Jewish...etc.
One of my closest friends now is Irish.
I mean real cloee, man.  
I only mentioned African American in particular because I am African American.
Do you think everyone I tried to help out on this website is black? 
Some people on here have never tried to help out anybody.
Look at how many posts I have. Not look at them, read them.
So all you guys that are trying to bash me...
Go out and try to help someone in need.
I guess that's what I'm trying to say. 
And to the people who have been kind to me...I just want to say,
Thanks. 
From zarr


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zarr said:


> I just felt thatI was blessed to know about this sport and wanted to share it with others...and maybe make some people happy and maybe save some from a life of crime. Is that so bad?
> One of my closest and dearest friends in ELEMENTARY school was German, I mean REAL close.
> We were like brothers.
> And to name a few nore, two were Chinese and a few more were Irish, Italian, Jewish...etc.
> ...


You might be surprised at the number of people on this site that go out of their way to help people every day . Telling people that they should help does not count as helping , nor does a failure to engage in meaningful dialog .


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> You might be surprised at the number of people on this site that go out of their way to help people every day . Telling people that they should help does not count as helping , nor does a failure to engage in meaningful dialog .


I couldn't agree more. I always ask someone I meet on the trail if they need a hand or tube if I see them wrenching on the side. I will always help out a friend and am loyal to a fault.

Zarr, my intent wasn't to bash you but to ask a serious question. I also wasn't trying to imply that you were strictly speaking about blacks but you have to admit that your posts do tend to be skewed in that direction. In addition, you seem to come across sometime that there's an issue because of the lack Blacks, Chinese, Russians, whatever in this sport like there's some conspiracy. I can assure you that's not the case. As others have pointed out, there's many economical and social factors involved. I personally don't care who you are. If your cool to ride with, then we'll ride. If not, then I won't call you.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

zarr said:


> That's OK.
> I'm done.


...until the next time you post this topic.



AZ.MTNS said:


> Sorry I wasted the time , I'm done too . You should hang your head in shame .


That's racist!!!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

junktrunk said:


> First thing is I'm not white. Second, you're trying to use "white guilt" to motivate people to do something that might be dear to you, but you can't figure out that this issue might not be so dear to everyone else.
> 
> As for your other questions, they have nothing to do with anything. You simply, over and over, keep sitting and posting from a position of helplessness, trying to use white guilt to get the white man to do something you want without you putting any work into it yourself. It's just that others maybe won't say so.
> 
> How about fixing your communities first, rather than looking for handouts?


What? I'm using white guilt?
Trying to get the white man to do something I want without putting any work in?
...What?  
I never thought about that.
You think so huh?
mmmmm.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I think it's great that Zarr wants to promote cycling among the black (or Afican-American) community! Why the hell not? 

By the way, I am a Fox news watching, Republican, Conservative, from predominately white Utah.

I like MTBer's, don't give a $%@%^ what color they are.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

*Thanks Guys.*

First of all, I'd like to say "Thanks" to everyone who read and/or contributed to this thread.
You guys are really alright. :thumbsup:  
And I'll be looking forward as usual to reading and replying to your threads too.
I really wasn't expecting so many posts here!!
Listen-
The main thing to know is that we are all bikers and we love our sport.
And i'm sure most of us don't mind helping out others to enjoy it when it is at all possible.
(* and be careful you don't get your bke stolen if you make the mistake of talking to the wrong person/people!!) :eekster:  
To help out is one thing, and carelessness is another. :nono:

As for me, I'll be around.
Readind, writing, helping out when possible, and having fun.
Take care guys.
See you in another thread.
zarr


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe if you started doing something you could get people to help, go find some land in the "HOOD" then start building a trail, get some local bike shops, mountian biking associations, community groups, schools, churches, ymca, whatever it takes, and get the ball moving, you might get somewhere, build it, and they will come type of thing, Habitate for Mountianbikes,,


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not reading anything in this thread anymore. Take care guys.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't understand this thread, it seems afro-centric from the original post yet he claims it's about all races 3 pages after the initial post. None of us really understand what Zarr is trying to express in his opinion, and he has been trying to quit the thread for 2 pages. I guess that nothing has been accomplished in regards to biking in the hood as a result of this thread.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

I find calling his neighborhood "the hood" offensive.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

zarr said:


> I'm not reading anything in this thread anymore. Take care guys.


I doubt it.

You've been "done" multiple times already.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

sputnik said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> You've been "done" multiple times already.


I told you i'm done


----------



## johnlh (Aug 16, 2008)

davidbeinct said:


> ...You see the same thing in skiing. It's part opportunity, part attitude...
> 
> David B.


 Very true, its about these kids identifying with like models. Still, there are norms beyond socioeconomic status which feed prevailing trends. Even after Pre-Sex Scandal Tiger Woods won the Master's I didn't notice a surge of young Black golfers.


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

zarr said:


> I told you i'm done


If you're not reading anything in this thread anymore, then how did you see my post?

Yeah, "you're done."

"I'm done" obviously has a different meaning for you, compared to the meaning that it holds for normal people.

Either that, or you're a habitual liar.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

We should ask Zarr if he has his bike built and ready to ride and take pics of yet.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

this thread should not get more looks than the hotmountainbikerchick thread.:skep:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

sputnik said:


> If you're not reading anything in this thread anymore, then how did you see my post?
> 
> Yeah, "you're done."
> 
> ...


I guess you're a 'normal" person then, right?
Who enjoys posting up on this "normal" thread.
Am I right?
hahahaha  :thumbsup:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, here's one thing for sure...
If MTB does blow up in the hood, it will decrease the chances of my bikes gettin stolen.
hahahaha


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Seriously .......................


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

zarr said:


> I guess you're a 'normal" person then, right?
> Who enjoys posting up on this "normal" thread.
> Am I right?


Yes, your inane ramblings, the way you constantly contradict yourself and the numerous lies that you post make for some funny reading.

Funny in a "laughing at you, not with you" kind of way.

Oh, but you're "not reading anything anymore in this thread."


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

53119 said:


> this thread should not get more looks than the hotmountainbikerchick thread.:skep:


Yeah.
Why are you guys spending so much time on this thread?
Like you don't have anything better to do?
At least I have an excuse.
I'm an old 58 year old dude, and...
...sorry guys.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm about to get kicked off the board! WHY? Because this never gets said.

The black community hates the whites! Black people hate our freakin guts. We whites have been trying for a long time to be cool and forget the past krap. White people would like nothing better than to not have to deal with the hatred.

In turn we see the hatred and just look the other way and try to go about our lives. Shame on the white man for not holding up our pants with one hand, and waiting for the black man to except that we won't be a part of the culture of black.

Thank goodness there are some that see past the stupidity and upbringing that 
makes the white people the enemy. Don't freakin try to tell me that the white man 
is the problem. Black hates white.

I don't have a black friend right now! I'n the Military years ago I had two friends that I would have jumped on a grenade for. They were my serious friends. They were honorable fkers that were not haters. It's easy to tell the haters in a second.

Five years ago my black friend Vince, (He moved). Is a fireman! And a truck driver. We had a contest who got the coolest tools. One morning I heard grinding down the street.
He had 200 Ft' of compressor line strung out so I could catch him grinding on a trash
can three houses down. Just for a zinger that he had a new line. Love that guy.

Quit the politically correct krap black man! because it is not working.

PS. Why is it that white is a racist, when black has a gaggle of black only (list is too long) organizations?

If there was a white church only! OMG the panthers would freak out.

This might be my last post, and I don't care. You African American's, blacks, afro american's, are a class act. Quit freakin bashing the white and demanding a hand out.
We owe you squat.


What really suks is the non hater blacks cleaning up this mess. I wish them well, and hope that someday! (maybe 200 years) from now, It is all over. NOT.

Think I'm full of Krap? Go get gas at rush hour in my neighborhood. See the love. feel the love, and quit telling me I'm f-in racist.

MTBR. Go ahead and remove me. I will still ride.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

sputnik said:


> Yes, your inane ramblings, the way you constantly contradict yourself and the numerous lies that you post make for some funny reading.
> 
> Funny in a "laughing at you, not with you" kind of way.
> 
> Oh, but you're "not reading anything anymore in this thread."


Glad you're enjoying yourself.
But don't you have anything better to do with your time?


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jimbowho said:


> I'm about to get kicked off the board! WHY? Because this never gets said.
> 
> The black community hates the whites! Black people hate our freakin guts. We whites have been trying for a long time to be cool and forget the past krap. White people would like nothing better than to not have to deal with the hatred.
> 
> ...


 Who said you were getting the ban hammer ?


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Just know that saying it like it is is politically incorrect! And the rules are coming. I don't care.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Who said you were getting the ban hammer ?


Yeah, I certainly wouldn "bsn" him.
And to be honest with you...I like the guy.
Hang in there dude.
Take Care. 
zarr


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jimbowho said:


> Just know that saying it like it is is politically incorrect! And the rules are coming. I don't care.


Relax , it's discussion . Just don't use that word , and keep it civil .


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

To be named later said:


> Name the top 10 black role models or influences for black kids, other than their parents or family, whether that role model be in sports, entertainment, or other. Whose posters do they have on their walls of their bedroom, who do they think is cool, who do they want to grow up and be like?
> 
> Then name the top 10 white role models or influences for white kids, other than their parents or family, whether that role model be in sports, entertainment, or other.
> Whose posters do they have on their walls of their bedroom, who do they think is cool, who do they want to grow up and be like?
> ...


Wow, that's a whole bunch of 'ignant' stereotypical [email protected] For every white kid to have a picture of Lance on the wall and wager there's a 100 more with poster of Fiddy.

It's got very little to do with popular culture and everything to do with kid's local environment, upbringing and peer group. Mountain biking and other outdoor pursuits are rarely televised and so what's and who's there to follow.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

marzjennings said:


> Wow, that's a whole bunch of 'ignant' stereotypical [email protected] For every white kid to have a picture of Lance on the wall and wager there's a 100 more with poster of Fiddy.
> 
> It's got very little to do with popular culture and everything to do with kid's local environment, upbringing and peer group. Mountain biking and other outdoor pursuits are rarely televised and so what's and who's there to follow.


zarr,


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok! But honesty is rare. I just feel I said what other's won't.

I am assuming that I will be bashed hard for this personal opinion.

I'm just done with being considered a racist. You racist ***** 
can kisss my asss.

Believe me I'm cool! I hang with only good people and stay far away from haters. But reality is a fact.

Just don't try to get me to believe that white people are the problem.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

jimbowho said:


> . You racist *****
> I hang with only good people and stay far away from haters.


I would never even suggest that you are racist , bigot maybe but not racist .


----------



## sputnik (Apr 11, 2010)

zarr said:


> Glad you're enjoying yourself.
> But don't you have anything better to do with your time?


The few seconds it takes to read your drivel and reply are well worth the entertainment that is derived from it.

Oh, but "you're done" and you're "not reading anything anymore in this thread."


----------



## Ratman (May 13, 2005)

This thread is like a bad car wreck on the side of the road..... Even though you know it's gonna be gruesome, you just can't help but look anyway.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

jimbowho said:


> Ok! But honesty is rare. I just feel I said what other's won't.
> 
> I am assuming that I will be bashed hard for this personal opinion.
> 
> ...


Yeah but try to calm down a little bit.
Did you eat yet?Sit down and relax and get you a plate of food,Helps you to relax.


----------



## alanthealan (Jan 22, 2010)

Blacks make up about 17% (? i forget the last census data), and the majority of blacks are not middle class. Mountain biking and most outdoor recreation is a leisure market driven by the middle class; when the social economic divide is closed outdoor recreation will become more diverse. And we should look at this thread it is important that we ask why... even if the question is: why are all my mtb friends white?


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

zarr said:


> Glad you're enjoying yourself.


Zarr, you may have a trophy trainwreck of a thread here, but don't bother engaging Sputnik, you're not gonna win. Have a read:

http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=9717109


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

p.doering said:


> Zarr, you may have a trophy trainwreck of a thread here, but don't bother engaging Sputnik, you're not gonna win. Have a read:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=9717109


Linky no worky .


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I would never even suggest that you are racist , bigot maybe but not racist .


I guess you may be right! My only response would be that I'm old enough to have given up on hoping for the best! And relying on my personal life experiences and running with it.

You won that one! Damb it!!!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

jimbowho said:


> You racist *****
> can kisss my asss.
> 
> Believe me I'm cool! I hang with only good people and stay far away from haters. But reality is a fact.


  

I'm confused. You hate racist *****? How about politically correct *****? Which ***** is it that you want kissing your asss?

You stay away from haters? Do you hate haters? If you hate haters and you stay away from them do you stay away from yourself?


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

zarr said:


> Yeah but try to calm down a little bit.
> Did you eat yet?Sit down and relax and get you a plate of food,Helps you to relax.


Put a sock in it ShuttyMcbutterpants. King of Queens!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Linky no worky .


That was the point, engage Sputnik and you get nowhere.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

jimbowho said:


> Put a sock in it ShuttyMcbutterpants.


Is that name copyrighted? I'm thinking of changing mine.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

Trail Ninja said:


> I'm confused. You hate racist *****? How about politically correct *****? Which ***** is it that you want kissing your asss?
> 
> You stay away from haters? Do you hate haters? If you hate haters and you stay away from them do you stay away from yourself?


OK. Now you see the stupid in me! Whaaattt?? I can't put a handle on this one. I'm all in for a Hamm's.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

jimbowho said:


> I'm about to get kicked off the board! WHY? Because this never gets said.
> 
> The black community hates the whites! Black people hate our freakin guts. We whites have been trying for a long time to be cool and forget the past krap. White people would like nothing better than to not have to deal with the hatred.
> 
> ...


And you say black people hate your guts? It's difficult to see why.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> I would never even suggest that you are racist , bigot maybe but not racist .


Uh-ooh dinnertime.
Did you guys eat yet?
Eat a little something.
It will help you to relax. :thumbsup:


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

I hope you guys meet up sometime.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

jimbowho said:


> my personal life experiences


That's funny, because I was just thinking about how such a big mouth and small brain are usually characteristic of a total lack of life experiences, and how whipping the schitzo mix of slurs in your last post is probably a good sign you need to have yourself another kind of life experience. I'd have you pegged at the maturity of about a 15 year old child. I hope for your sake you're not older than that.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

A from Il said:


> I hope you guys meet up sometime.


I don't drink Hamm's


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

nuffink said:


> And you say black people hate your guts? It's difficult to see why.


See! Here it comes.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

jimbowho said:


> See! Here it comes.


Yeah but if you pre-empt it enough by playing the victim, who knows, you could get away with it. If not your desire for martyrdom will be satisfied and we'll all be happy.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

p.doering said:


> That's funny, because I was just thinking about how such a big mouth and small brain are usually characteristic of a total lack of life experiences, and how whipping the schitzo mix of slurs in your last post is probably a good sign you need to have yourself another kind of life experience. I'd have you pegged at the maturity of about a 15 year old child. I hope for your sake you're not older than that.


You are stupid! I bet you believe everything you hear. Liberal.

You must be in class.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

You're right I'm a liberal and proud to be so. I don't come from a culture that's so debased that it considers liberal to be a pejorative. Stupid though, I'm not.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

nuffink said:


> You're right I'm a liberal and proud to be so. I don't come from a culture that's so debased that it considers liberal to be a pejorative. Stupid though, I'm not.


Libs will fix everything wrong with the world. You can thank yourself for all the wonderful fixes throughout. We thank you for all your hard work. My hats off to you.

Pejorative. Now you have me at stupid. You are so smart, Lib.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, jimbowho...looks like you've got that fight you were looking for. You'd prolly have been OK if you'd have STFU after your first post...but, much like our buddy zarr, you have an agenda that you want to push.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

jimbowho said:


> Libs will fix everything wrong with the world. You can thank yourself for all the wonderful fixes throughout. We thank you for all your hard work. My hats off to you.
> 
> Pejorative. Now you have me at stupid. You are so smart, Lib.


Try a dictionary. Big booky type thing, lots of words in it. You may have seen one from a distance in those few days you went to school.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

trboxman said:


> Well, jimbowho...looks like you've got that fight you were looking for. You'd prolly have been OK if you'd have STFU after your first post...but, much like our buddy zarr, you have an agenda that you want to push.


Your right! Tuff to not reply. Good call!


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

so zarr, what kind of drugs do you take for you manic depression and/or schizophrenia?


----------



## N8! (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Rock Surf (Aug 28, 2010)

Its hard to do drive-by's on a bike.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

AptosRider said:


> Its hard to do drive-by's on a bike.


Ou-oh :eekster:

Here's another man who obviousy hasn't had a bite to eat since this morning probably.
Well sir, sit youself down to (a steak, potato and salad. How's that- and the beverage of your choice).
Sound good?
I thought so. :thumbsup:


----------



## Koppuh Klyde (Jul 13, 2010)

IDK I think there are enough 26" wheels in the hood. Maybe this threads title is a little off. Was it supposed to say "Mountain bikers need to blow up the hood?"


----------



## tihsepa (May 15, 2009)

zarr said:


> Ou-oh :eekster:
> 
> Here's another man who obviousy hasn't had a bite to eat since this morning probably.
> Well sir, sit youself down to (a steak, potato and salad. How's that- and the beverage of your choice).
> ...


May I add weirdo?

I am up to racist, lazy and weirdo. Troll is a given. :thumbsup:


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

A from Il said:


> May I add weirdo?
> 
> I am up to racist, lazy and weirdo. Troll is a given. :thumbsup:


mmmm.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, at least we know what kind of comments zarr was looking for. I still don't know why.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

hey look over there! free beer and naked girls!!!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

alanthealan said:


> Blacks make up about 17% (? i forget the last census data), and the majority of blacks are not middle class. Mountain biking and most outdoor recreation is a leisure market driven by the middle class; when the social economic divide is closed outdoor recreation will become more diverse. And we should look at this thread it is important that we ask why... even if the question is: why are all my mtb friends white?


you said it yourself, the majority of blacks live in depressed area's and do little more than hustle to make money, huge cultural problem that Bill Cosby tried to address but was shot down for being an uncle tom.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I was in a band called "Free Beer" once. There wasn't a bar owner in Toronto who was willing to book us.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Trail Ninja said:


> I was in a band called "Free Beer" once. There wasn't a bar owner in Toronto who was willing to book us.


that definitely would not be as financially viable as maybe calling the band "No Cover". thanks for takin the other trail option, ninja! your kung fu is wise.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

53119 said:


> hey look over there! free beer and naked girls!!!


Are we going to hijack this pig? Awesome.......... Maybe if I bring back this old sticker deal it'll get tossed into the Recycle Bin again.

In all the years I've been posting here I've had trouble figuring out why some threads get pulled and others stay on. Really tough to understand.

Let's get talking about this sticker again.....maybe that will help.


----------



## junktrunk (Apr 17, 2010)

That's racist too.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Creationist-ist.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Blurr said:


> you said it yourself, the majority of blacks live in depressed area's and do little more than hustle to make money, huge cultural problem that Bill Cosby tried to address but was shot down for being an uncle tom.


That's an unfortunate truth. Juan Williams wrote a very good book on this topic, he was told by one of his fellow black members of the media that "he should get back on the porch".


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

There are no exploding mountain bikes in this thread.
No one on mountain bikes is bombing the neighborhood.
No explosions or bombs of any sort.
I find this all to be off topic.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

it is what it ist?


----------



## HamfisT (Mar 31, 2010)

Intelligent Design?


----------



## dm1333 (Jun 27, 2010)

> yo! Not sure what it means but I've always wanted to say it to improve my street cred.


Word!

This thread has everything! Mountain biking, trolling, Juan Williams, white chicks with boxing gloves, Sputnick showed back up to toss out a few insults, and liberals vs. conservatives.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Couldn't stay away could you Stryker ?


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow. The Aryan Brotherhood has arrived. You really don't have to worry about blacks and Jews, meth will fix all of your problems.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

*It's only been there for 10 hours*

Here's the plan, ok.

We just ignore that filth and allow the thread to slip gently down the order or, better still, buff it up with a bit of light moderation (nothing too much, wouldn't want to be accused of censorship). That way we can get back to the comfortable lie that racism is a stick used by ******* and liberals to beat honest, oppressed white folk with. After all it's just one bad apple eh?

What do you reckon jimbo? You up for that?


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

O.K. Now this is just getting really ugly and totally unacceptable. No one but one person wants anything to do with that *****.

The moderators now _DO_ need to get rid of this thread. Never mind the Recycle bin - just toss this one out for good.

Jesus.............

I just can't believe someone would actually post, believe, draw up, circulate or laugh at that stuff. Unbelievable. It's beyond my comprehension.

Who are you really Psyklops88? Never mind the fake handle. I'd love to know who you are - ******.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Psyklops should stick to herding sheep and hiding in his cave. Seriously, Odysseus should have finished him off when he had the chance.


----------

